

Ask HN: Is there a service that provides quick hit technical help? - j_shi

I am a single non-technical founder and -- while i&#x27;m learning a ton of frontend coding due to my startup -- I often wish there were a service I could go to when I&#x27;m in a pinch or when I know the thing it&#x27;d take me an hour to figure out could be done in a minute by someone who knows what they&#x27;re doing.<p>Stackexchange is great, but sometimes I&#x27;d rather just pay someone $50 for the simple css&#x2F;javascript fix.<p>Is there a marketplace for these types of small tasks composed of programmers looking to earn some extra cash in their downtime? Something cheaper and more democratic than tweaky, but more curated than odesk.
======
benologist
Fiverr maybe?

[http://fiverr.com](http://fiverr.com)

Edit: 2 r's not 3.

